# Firebase KeepSynced funktioniert nicht



## Jonas31 (19. Apr 2019)

Hey Leute ,
bei meiner Messenger App soll der Nutzer auch Offline Nachrichten angucken. Allerdings wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
mDatabase.keepSynced(true);
```
 eingebe und dies teste funktioniert es nicht . Im Internet steht zwar das dies hier: 
	
	
	
	





```
FirebaseDatabase.getInstance().setPersistenceEnabled(true);
```
 auch helfen soll, tut es bei mir aber nicht. Weiß jemand von euch wie man dieses Problem beheben kann? Schon mal danke im voraus


----------

